# Getting 3M 5200 off?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Avoid any solvents, they are more toxic than the 5200.
Hot water and dish soap to soften the skin,
then use a nylon scrubbing pad to scour your hands.
just like taking cooked on grease from the baking pan. 

Next time, use gloves!
Remember rule #1: If you're gettin' dirty, y'er doin' it wrong!


----------



## tightloops1900 (Aug 16, 2011)

Just started working in marine electronics, rookie mistake...


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

before it dries - 3m 5200 is easily removed with CRC,off your hands and skin...

soap water and a "dobie" - those abrasive scrubbing pads work well.


----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

I rub any kind of skin lotion on my hands before handling any glue/finish etc.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

For making super clean installs, and cleaning it off your hands before it dries, use WD-40! I'm not sure why it works, but it makes all installs super easy. Just apply, install fittings, then spray WD-40 on a rag and wipe off the extra mess.

For dried on skin, I've always used acetone cause I'm not patient, but I did use the "environmentally safer" paint thinner once and it worked well.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

When doing work----- a full roll of paper towels and a can of mineral spirits----- stay on top of smears everywhere!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

